# battery on e690



## jamesg (Jul 14, 2012)

battery on our e690(1999) does not appear to hold it's charge and requires jump start to get going ,can anyone please advice???
Also if anyone has any advice on charging panel over door and difference betweeb ein and aus ,it would be much appreciated?
We are total novices to the hymer world and would appreciate any advice/guidance anyone can offer us 
Many Thanks in advance


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

No idea about the battery but ein is in and aus is out, if that helps at all. (Never even been in a Hymer!!)


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sounds as though your battery may be knackered. Charge it and have it tested, at Halfords or the like. If it tests OK then there may be a drain which needs tracing, Alan.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
What sort of Electroblock unit (that contains the charger) do you have?
Does a light come on on the panel when you plug in to the mains?
The charger in the Electroblock power the mains light on an EBL99.


----------



## jamesg (Jul 14, 2012)

electroblok is ebl 105


----------

